
Jim Keller joins Intel - tormeh
https://www.anandtech.com/show/12689/cpu-design-guru-jim-keller-joins-intel
======
gigatexal
This guy is probably getting name-your-price offers. And good for him. He has
been a key player in the turnarounds of many endeavors (AMD with K7/8 — the
only time AMD significantly outperformed Intel and likely lead them to the
Israeli team behind the core arch) and being part on the A4/A5 chips at Apple.
Wow. Whoever has him on payroll has a huge leg up.

